# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  Lecture instruments RS232 et mise en daemon [Sources]

## TanaT

Bonjour,

J'ai eu des difficults  trouver les sources pour ce qui suit, donc je les rsume ici pour les partager. C'est notamment la config du port srie qui m'a donn du fil  retordre...

J'ai *3 instruments de mesure* connects  une machine serveur sous linux (pour un banc d'talonnage) via *3 ports srie RS232*. Les sources ci-dessous permettent de *lire rgulirement les valeurs* des 3 instruments et de les copier dans 3 fichiers correspondant. (Ces fichiers sont lus par une application "web" qui fait l'interface utilisateur.)

La lecture n'est faite que si le fichier "DATANEEDEDFILE" existe et est rcent (moins de "LIFE" secondes) : Ce fichier est "touch" par un autre script li  l'application qui utilise les valeurs fournies par les instruments. Cela vite de faire des requtes inutiles sur les instruments si l'application n'en a pas besoin.

Le fichier *bancserial.c* contient les fonctions pour l'ouverture des ports et la mise en forme des valeurs numriques.

Le fichier *daemonize.c* contient la fonction main et gre la partie mise en daemon. (Merci  Levent Karakas.)

Compilation : gcc -o bancserial bancserial.c daemonize.c

Vous pouvez ensuite faire le script d'init qui va bien /etc/init.d/bancserial...

En esprant que ce soit un peu utile...  ;-)

TanaT

----------

